# Cherub Group Gasket



## nekromantik (Nov 13, 2011)

Hi all

My Cherub began leaking from portafilter/group head so thought it needed a group gasket change.

I bought a Cafelat 8.5mm one and the one in the machine is 8.5 also so that matches.

I removed old and put in new one but the shower screen does not stay in by itself anymore so I had to screw it back in with the shower screen.

Now I am finding the portafilter no longer locks in tight. As in it keeps turning past 6 o clock position.

I tried making a espresso and it did not fall out but seems wrong.

Any advice?


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

The old one was probably quite hard with little give in it. The new one will be much softer, maybe does not need to be tightened so much.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

The silicon seals can be a bit squidgy compared to rubber ones....especially old rubber.


----------



## nekromantik (Nov 13, 2011)

thanks both

so I should not be worried that the PF does not feel as tight as it used to?


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

No, they can feel quite slack with a new gasket /seal particularly silicone ones.


----------



## nekromantik (Nov 13, 2011)

cheers









i am tempted to get a one size bigger LM basket but missed the sales haha. currently using 18G LM.


----------



## NewboyUK (Jul 14, 2018)

Fracino sell paper packers to go behind the group seal. Just one may do you - effectivly making a 8.75 seal so the handle wont go round as far......?


----------

